
The surprising ways that metaphors shape your world - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/09/27/thinking_literally/
======
tokenadult
"The result has been a torrent of research testing the links between metaphors
and their physical roots, with many of the papers reading as if they were
commissioned by Amelia Bedelia, the implacably literal-minded children’s book
hero."

That's a great simile in the article. Linguists who study translation (for
example Peter Newmark) have been studying metaphor for a long time. What's
interesting about metaphor is how automatically writers and speakers use
metaphor in communication, and how much a reader or listener with a different
linguistic background may not recognize a metaphor.

